

Ruby on Rails Backup Solutions - thegyppo
http://storecrowd.com/blog/rails-backups/

======
daveungerer
One that's not mentioned, that I found quite useful, is
<http://github.com/astrails/safe>

~~~
techiferous
Yes, I also found astrails-safe quite useful. I've written up a four-part blog
post about backing up your website using Amazon S3 and astrails-safe:
[http://techiferous.com/2009/11/getting-started-with-
amazon-s...](http://techiferous.com/2009/11/getting-started-with-
amazon-s3-and-s3fox/)

------
Vitaly
indeed astrails safe (<http://astrails.com/astrails-safe>) is missing :) and
it is the most popular on ruby-toolbox: <http://ruby-
toolbox.com/categories/backups.html>

it can dump:

* mysql

* postgres

* filesystem

* subversion

storage:

* local

* sftp

* s3

* rackspace cloudfiles

extra:

* backups can be encrypted with gpg

* backups can be rotated

oh, and all this is configured with a very simple ruby dsl!

~~~
mtarnovan
We've been using astrails in production for 10 month now and are quite
satisfied with it so far.

